# My first drone video by Hadrian's wall



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's all very amateur at the moment. Two days of gusty winds meant I had to snatch air time. So a mix of flying the drone for the first time and trying to get a feel for video. Northumberland is a beautiful part of this country; rugged, dramatic, of historical importance and friendly people.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice. Very beautiful scenery, always liked that part of Britain.

Is the wall restored in certain segments or it's entirety ? Or did they just leave it the way "history" left it ?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Very lyrical and what a beautiful part of Britain that is. I just wondered why the rotors seem to sometimes intrude into the picture while at other times they are absent. Surely, the camera is fixed or can it be adjusted by remote control when in flight?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

> Very lyrical and what a beautiful part of Britain that is. I just wondered why the rotors seem to sometimes intrude into the picture while at other times they are absent. Surely, the camera is fixed or can it be adjusted by remote control when in flight?


 It's a bit of a "glitch" with that model. The newer ones don't have that as much. When the drone moves around it tilts, that includes the rotors of course, and they get into the shot.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

gimli said:


> Very nice. Very beautiful scenery, always liked that part of Britain.
> 
> Is the wall restored in certain segments or it's entirety ? Or did they just leave it the way "history" left it ?


 Left as is mostly. Much of the stone was robbed for local buildings that said it still stands at chest height in the parts we visited.



> Very lyrical and what a beautiful part of Britain that is. I just wondered why the rotors seem to sometimes intrude into the picture while at other times they are absent. Surely, the camera is fixed or can it be adjusted by remote control when in flight?


 I was putting my foot down a bit. As Gimli says that causes the drone to tilt. I can control the gimble from the handset. My model is DJI phantom 3 standard. It has a mechanical gimble and some rubber shock absorbers. The rotors will disappear with practise and video editing.


----------

